
Policy Driven Storage for Datacenter Operating System - hartem_
https://mesosphere.com/blog/introducing-policy-driven-storage-for-dc-os/
======
DustyBiker
Is this CSI based?

~~~
hartem_
Yes. Mesosphere storage team participated heavily in developing CSI and DSS
(the storage service) leverages it.

